# Your favorite Look color scheme



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Got the idea to start a thread on this topic after some poor feedbacks on Look's 09 range colors. So what is your top 3 color scheme's on Look frames of modern era - who knows it might even give guys at look a basis for next year.

I guess I may as well start;

1 - The new incarnation of Mondrian - I must admit I didn't like it initially but it has grown on me as it has everything, innovation, history and it works.

View attachment 154473


2 - The 2007 Plain white was the original white bike - many followed the trend by adding white frames, handlebars and now wheels but unfortunately Look didn't.

View attachment 154479


3 - This is a little harder - the choice was between the 2008 585 opt in Black & Red and the 585 Ultra and the new Confidis team color ..... It had to be the Confidis.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

The Mondrian is tough to beat, I also liked the CA Look's when they were all white. I think the current Cofidis frame is well done.


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the understated nude carbon with outlined "Look".


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Forgot about that one!

I have one of those which is sitting pretty in some corner awaiting Bora Ultra's & Super Record ... the outlined look logo is silver which is a perfect match to Bora's silver logo.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

The Mondrian, the 2008's and the old KG381i


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*my vote...*

I like both of mine.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm kind of partial to this one
2009 586 Origin


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

*Pro Team White*

Pro Team White


----------



## boarder1995 (May 9, 2006)

Mondrain, then any solid color, imho.


----------



## branzzz (Feb 20, 2007)

even though i'm not an american, this is beautiful 

more info here

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/t...os-brooke-millers-look-595-stars-and-stripes/


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw that the other day on VeloNews. It is absolutely gorgeous and will be available in limited numbers if people show an interest in it. My guess is there will be an interest in it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I would have to go with the Cofidis white.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

branzzz said:


> even though i'm not an american, this is beautiful
> 
> more info here
> 
> http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/t...os-brooke-millers-look-595-stars-and-stripes/


Wow. 

That's pretty much awesome. There's a spot in my garage [heart] for both my nude carbon 585 workhorse and my Jaja 481, but ooh...that's nice. Since my chances of finding a mondrian 586 in my size are slim, I'll take one of these.


----------



## gracer (Sep 15, 2008)

I have to say that this is my favourite colour scheme - mainly because I just finished building it at the weekend!

It's a L Look 585 Optimum


----------

